# How much should I pay ?



## Noxx

How much should I pay for newer scrap CPU's ($/lbs.) ? And for memory sticks ($/lbs.)
Thank You


----------



## ThePierCer

not much. I get $5-10 each to remove computers from schools, ect. The only gold I buy from ebay is bullion, and i won't ebay more then $10/GRAM. there are soo many sources out ther where you don't need to buy it, unless ur getting very high grade scrap. Start a recycling business, advertise a little, and people or organizations will give you their scrap.


----------



## Noxx

Ok thanks for the info. But people won't give me their scrap for free ! If I don't give them money, they forget me and they never call back. I ask someone to keep CPU's for me and he got 50 after 3 months but he get rid of them just before I call him back...


----------



## Noxx

What is the MAX I should pay ? Like 50cents/lbs of CPU's and 75cents/lbs for ram ?


----------



## lazersteve

It all depends on the scrap.

It takes 16 pounds of slot 1 cpus (no housing, fan, or heat sinks) to get 1 pound of clean fingers, these yield 3-4 grams of gold per pound of fingers.

Pentium cpus a max of $1 each

486 cpus a max of $3 each

I won't pay more than $2 per pound of gold edged memory 

I keep a chart of weights to let me know how much of a yield I can expect from each type of scrap. It's an Excel spreadsheet. 

Low grade pins yield about 1/4 to 1/2 gram per pound
Midgrade pins yield about 1 gram per pound
High Grade Pins yield less than grams per pound
Extra High grade pins yield up to 3 grams per pound

Steve


----------



## Noxx

Ok thanks for this great info. Would you mind sharing your Excel SpreadSheet ?
Thanks


----------



## lazersteve

Most of the info in it is summarized above. Let me find it on my old pc and I'll see what I can do for the forum. There is a little more info in it about pc cards I think.

Steve


----------



## Noxx

I'm not lucky... I just called a computer recycling compagny and the guy told me someone was already buying CPU's and cards from him. (Someone from Montreal) Once a month, someone from montral comes to take them. For one Canadian dollar each.  
I hate that because last year, I asked the recycling compagny to keep them for me but they sold everything they had kept...


----------



## lazersteve

Don't worry Noxx, there's always more junk.

Steve


----------



## Noxx

Maybe but there isn't very much computer recycling compagnies...


----------



## Noxx

Maybe I could offer him better prices ? But I don't know if I could still make profits...


----------



## Noxx

Or maybe I could offer him 1.50$CAN each. And I will resell everything on ebay (prices are high for CPU's)


----------



## AgAuPtRh

Hey Noxx,
Like some are saying-you really shouldn't have to pay for electronic scrap. I have people paying me to get rid of theirs. I'll make 100 dollars for loading up 14 computers on Monday. 

Patience is the key. Start letting friends know what you are doing. Craigs list is is an option as well---but you need to be able to jump when folks call. There is also another website that might be available in your area called freecycle.org


----------



## Noxx

Wow you get paid to take comps  Thats nice... I will try to do some advertising...


----------



## Noxx

I would like to know if there is precious metals to recover in old hard drives of 1.2Gb. I know someone who have a box of them.
Thanks


----------



## lazersteve

Noxx,

I know the headers are gold plated, I'll crack one open and check the platters on a few and get back with you. Those may be too old to have the Pt coating.

I'll posts some pix.

Steve


----------



## Noxx

Ok thanks ! I know the pins are gold plated...


----------



## lazersteve

Noxx, 

As you can see from the first one I popped open... Yes they appear to be the Pt ones. Two platters each.


Steve


----------



## Noxx

Thanks for the info !
How much should I give him for each ? I don't know the Pt value...


----------



## lazersteve

I would offer to haul them off at no charge first. If the seller wants cash I wouldn't give a dime for defective ones and no more than a 20 cents for one working drive or $1 for 5 drives maximum. They are nearly worthless as a storage device now a days.

I don't know how much Pt to expect from one drive. But it can't be much. It's roughly worth 4 cents per milligram at todays prices. At twenty cents each the one drive would need to yield 5 mg for you to get your money back without any labor, shipping, or chemical costs considered.

Steve


----------



## Anonymous

I'll buy those HDD C/Bs, Steve. Any for sale? And I'll pay USParcel Post shpg for just the cards. You keep the aluminum cases or non-magnetic stainsless is where the weight is. Both clean aluminum and non-mag S/S is bringing a good price per av pound now.


----------



## lazersteve

Sue,

I've got hundreds, but as you probably guessed, I'll be destroying them for the scrap value.

Are you after a particular board for a repair? I would be happy to help you get your hands on a particular one if you need it?

If you want them for the scrap value what is it you are getting from them the Pt in the SMDs?

Steve


----------



## Anonymous

What scrap values are you destroying the boards to get? 

Perhaps we could work out something.


----------



## lazersteve

Sue,

I see the PCB's in lots on ebay all the time. Usually mixed in with other boards. You can get them by the pound for your scraping needs.


Steve


----------



## Anonymous

Most PCB sellers on fleabay wouldn't know a HDD C/B from a soundcard. One never gets what they are bidding for there. They all use generic pictures. Disgusting.


----------



## lazersteve

I know what you are saying. That's why I ask lots of questions and get extra pictures of the actual lots before bidding. If the seller doesn't know what they have it's typically better for us scrapers. Luckily for me I have a extensive background in electronics and computer technology so I know what I'm looking for. 

You could also check out some of the online liquidation sites. I've seen lots of hundreds or more entire HDD's on these other sites for sale. Of course you end up with the job of scraping them yourself. 

Steve


----------



## lazersteve

Sue said:


> What scrap values are you destroying the boards to get?
> 
> Perhaps we could work out something.



Pt, Pd, Au, Ag, Cu, Al, Mg, Cr, Ni

The quantities are small for each PCB, but as with everything in the scraping of electronics, when you have enough of them they are worth something if you know how to get the goodies out.

What would you pay per board?

Steve


----------



## Anonymous

How much should I buy a server for?


----------



## lazersteve

afella said:


> How much should I buy a server for?



Hello Afella,

Welcome to the forum and thank you for the post.

Your question is not easily answered because there are many factors that may affect the price. I'll list a few factors and you can reply with more specifics when I'm done:


 Does the server work?

 How old is the server?

 What are the specifications of the server (cpu, RAM, etc.)?

 Do you plan on harvesting the precious metals from the server?

 Is the server a complete unit or are parts missing?

 Do you have to pay to have it shipped to you?

 Are you buying one server or several ?

 Is the unit in parts or whole?

I might have missed some factors, but you get the idea. Value is dependent on a lot of factors.

Steve


----------



## jimdoc

Steve,
Did you ever find out what Sue wanted the hardrive pcb's for?
That seemed kind of odd to single out hd pcb's from the rest.
Did he know something that we don't, or was he playing with us?
I know that was a good while back now, but just happened to read
it again with the server question getting posted here.
Jim


----------



## lazersteve

jimdoc,

I think he was just toying with me. It seemed like he got his jollies messing with forum members here. Anything he could do to distract the forum members from being productive made him happy.

Another possiblity is that he was selling a similar item on ebay and was trying to inflate the price by insinuating that they were more valuable than they actually are. I noticed he had a habit of over stating the gold yields for various items. This leads me to believe he was a seller on ebay trying to stimulate a buying bonanza and not the Gold Refinery metallurgist he claimed to be.

This is a good example of why every member should cross check the information that is provided herein. Not only for the ebay sharks looking to spread misinformation, but for safety reasons when working with chemicals and reactions. You never know who you are really talking to or what their true level of knowledge is. 

If someone is truly genuine they won't mind if you constructively correct them when they make a misstep. It's for the good of the group. I've been corrected several times myself by some of our most experienced refiners and now I'm more knowledgable from that. Being corrected doesn't bother me in the least, we are all only human afterall.

Steve


----------



## aflacglobal

lazersteve
+1000 Posts, OMG !

8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 

It ain't easy being cheezy 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Anonymous

Lazersteve,

1.It is an old server
2. Iplan on harvesting precious metals from it
3. I do not know how much memory ect. but I do know it has about 6 hard drives in it
If I purchace it it would be from a goverment surplus wharehouse


----------



## lazersteve

Afella,

Do you know what model or brand the server is? Any information of the actual server itself would help.

As a side note be sure to check your shipping charges on the server, they weigh a god awful lot, especially the ones with numerous hard drives.

Steve


----------



## Noxx

Hell, the guy in montreal is paying them 3$CAN for EACH CPUs !
That's a way too much for me...


----------



## Anonymous

Noxx
Try talking to the 2nd hand stores. The St. Vincent de Paul Store here has a as is yard. Every Monday I go down and talk about hauling off scrap. They charge me $10.00 a pick-up load. I never now what I'm going to get ontil I show up. The boards are in a box or the tower is taken apart. Lots of fingers and copper wire. 
New, just tryed Steves small batch of HCL-perioxide and it worked great. Have three batches cooking now. 

Roger


----------



## rust_nvr_sleeps

Thanks AgAuPtRh for the tip about Freecycle.org I put up a request this morning and have picked up two loads so far today. It seems to work very well, there are around 1000 members in my community.

Best of luck


----------



## hilld2000

FreeCycle even works in the UK...
I collected 40 motherboards, 50 hard drives, 20 CPU's, and about 50 memory sticks using FreeCycle over the lasdt week


----------



## Noxx

Seriously ? :shock: 
What do you say in your ads ?


----------



## rust_nvr_sleeps

Mine was short and sweet.

*
Wanted: Old Computer Equipment*

Will take old computer equipment and scrap, saving you the hassle and
cost of recycling! Serving St. Cloud.


I got a few more hits today, hopefully they pan out!


----------



## aflacglobal

O.K. I got a good one here. The one's who know the answer.... Be quiet. :lol: 

How would one go about producing Dihydrogen Monoxide.


Don't spoil it steve. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Somebody is going to figure it out. lol


----------



## jimdoc

By turning on the faucet?


----------



## aflacglobal

I was wondering who would be the first to jump. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Now why did you have to spoil it ?


----------



## blueduck

aflacglobal said:


> O.K. I got a good one here. The one's who know the answer.... Be quiet. :lol:
> 
> How would one go about producing Dihydrogen Monoxide........




when you put it thataway, it sounds like it ought to be regualted on the banned list QQ !!!! DHS will nevr be the same now they are looking for the fellas who know how to make it, or drill for it...... you may ave had a few of the fellas in washington D&C scrambling to find a professor to ask just what that chemical compound was as it was not listed on the terror watch list and somebodies head needed to roll!!!!!

William


----------



## aflacglobal

as it was not listed on the terror watch list 

Oh, but it is. Try and get on an airplane with some. :shock:


----------



## blueduck

okokokokok

I dont fly. yep that is right a duck that does not fly commercial and particularly since the restrictions went into effect. I either drive where i am going or I wont go. No fear, just a protest of the way things are treated, Ive had baggage lost, baggage ripped and items lost while flying, the only way i ever was assured of getting things with me was carry on, and since the restrictions I cannot be assured of carrying anything on a commercial airplane. So if I have to fly and can catch a couple buddies on the right day I can hitch a ride on private planes which of course take longer and don't fly straight into the same fields most of the time, but they can and do in some airports.

So In that respect I did not think of it as something that DHS and ATS look for in their body cavity searches..... after all are we not made up of about 99% Dihydrogen Monoxide?

William


----------



## lazersteve

Check out this TSA security film:

TSA Security :lol: 

Steve


----------



## aflacglobal

Yep, 4 oz of Dihydrogen Monoxide, 6 oz tky, and 3 0z of Dijon.


----------



## crazyboy

I went to a computer repair place yesterday and just walked in and asked if he had any broken computers or stuff he asked laptop or desktop I said both. he asked how many I said as many as he can get. Im going back now hopefully how much fingers/pins/processors can I expect from one desktop/laptop?


----------



## Anonymous

This thread is disappointing me... with this person from montreal buying out everyones computer scrap. Not good for me to start, since im from montreal too :x


----------



## macfixer01

jimdoc said:


> Steve,
> Did you ever find out what Sue wanted the hardrive pcb's for?
> That seemed kind of odd to single out hd pcb's from the rest.
> Did he know something that we don't, or was he playing with us?
> I know that was a good while back now, but just happened to read
> it again with the server question getting posted here.
> Jim




Jimdoc,
I have just a general comment since I haven't read through the old threads and don't know the person you were talking about. One reason I can think of for wanting hard drive PCB's is that if they come from a drive where the heads physically crashed then the circuit board is likely still good. It can be used to fix another drive of the same make and model that has a failed PCB but has intact media and heads. Whether it's to repair the drive for resale or just to recover important lost data. There is big money in data recovery services and generally no guarantee of success. It's just a thought anyway. Years ago when I worked for a computer retailer on the service bench we'd occasionally be able to get a customer's data back for them by swapping boards. Or sometimes it was as easy as manually helping the platters spin up when there was a stiction problem or the motor had lost torque. Then we just wouldn't turn it off until the data had been backed up to another drive. Older hard drives are pretty worthless anymore but data on them can be invaluable.

Actually that brings up another quick point. CBS recently did an expose on office copiers that were returned from lease or sold that still had copies of thousands of scanned documents on the internal hard drives. Financial records, SSN#'s, private medical records, you name it! I have to admit I never even thought about modern copiers having hard drives inside them or saving a copy of the scanned image after the copy process was finished. If anyone is interested here's a link:

http://www.cbsnews.com/video/watch/?id=6412572n&tag=mg

macfixer01


----------



## user 12009

25lucas said:


> This thread is disappointing me... with this person from montreal buying out everyones computer scrap. Not good for me to start, since im from montreal too :x


Don't be discouraged. What other members were telling this person is they get their stuff for free or get paid to take it away. I am just starting out myself and I will not pay for anything, I am doing them a favor by disposing it for them. 

Try going to a few yardsales in your area and ask to cart off and recycle any electronic scrap they may have and tell them you will not charge your usual fees. :lol: That is my business plan of one week. Everything I got last saturday had some kind of gold plated items inside.


----------



## Oz

It is tough to make minimum wage when recycling computers once you count your labor costs. Having said that I have a few computer repair shops that give me their dead computers and components for free. Months can go by, but when there is a lull in high grade scrap to run they are there. I would never burn gas to get one or 2 but if you are already there by all means ask.


----------



## chrisp

if you want a fair $ amount visit thritybits.com (this should give you an idea what to pay) that's who I sell my pc scrap to. There located in pennsylvaina usa but I recon the price is about the same for small quantities, pretty much anywhere you are. Of course if you have TONS the right choice would be to find a smelter, I've been looking into SIMMS Metal Management located in chicago Illinois, there a mega corparation they have facilities around the globe. A cpu is worth about 10$ (broken down) where I'm at, I pay 2-4 if it's complete. I hope this helps


----------



## g_axelsson

chrisp said:


> A cpu is worth about 10$ (broken down) where I'm at, I pay 2-4 if it's complete.



Are you talking about CPU (the chip) or a computer without screen, keyboard and mice? 10$ sounded a bit high to me unless it is a pentium pro or another high end CPU chip.

/Göran


----------



## Barren Realms 007

g_axelsson said:


> chrisp said:
> 
> 
> 
> A cpu is worth about 10$ (broken down) where I'm at, I pay 2-4 if it's complete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking about CPU (the chip) or a computer without screen, keyboard and mice? 10$ sounded a bit high to me unless it is a pentium pro or another high end CPU chip.
> 
> /Göran
Click to expand...


I'm going to say he is talking about a tower or desk top unit since he said broken down.


----------



## rfd298

chrisp said:


> if you want a fair $ amount visit thritybits.com (this should give you an idea what to pay) that's who I sell my pc scrap to. There located in pennsylvaina usa but I recon the price is about the same for small quantities, pretty much anywhere you are. Of course if you have TONS the right choice would be to find a smelter, I've been looking into SIMMS Metal Management located in chicago Illinois, there a mega corparation they have facilities around the globe. A cpu is worth about 10$ (broken down) where I'm at, I pay 2-4 if it's complete. I hope this helps



I just sold 800 pounds of stuff to Thrifty bits yesterday. (560 # of PC boards, 160 # of mainframe which he classifies
as two sided boards, 135 # of clipped cards, which he gives you half price, and 50 # of clipped memory which he gave me $5.00 a #) If you add up my hourly rate it would work out to around $2-3 an hour. Thank God this is a hobby.

If you want to make money stick with jewelry, if you want a good excuse to get away from the wife for a couple of hours, stick with computers. Pay as little as possible for computers. Learn which machines / procs yield the best material and have fun. The end result, that little gold button will sure make you smile.


----------



## glorycloud

Well said RFD298. Did you add in the value of the gold fingers, cpu's, etc.
to your minimum wage calculation? 135 pounds of cards should yield a nice 
size bag of gold fingers. With the fingers added in from the 50 pounds of memory you you probably yielded a decent gold button. 8)


----------



## blueduck

glorycloud said:


> Well said RFD298. Did you add in the value of the gold fingers, cpu's, etc.
> to your minimum wage calculation? 135 pounds of cards should yield a nice
> size bag of gold fingers. With the fingers added in from the 50 pounds of memory you you probably yielded a decent gold button. 8)



IIRC about a kilo of memory yeilds around 3 grams of gold from the fingers, about 2 ounces give or take... if my math aint off.

William 
Idaho


----------



## shyknee

blueduck


> IIRC about a kilo of memory yeilds around 3 grams of gold from the fingers, about 2 ounces give or take... if my math aint off.


No. You are wrong this is way off and I stand by what i say on this :roll:


----------



## rfd298

shyknee said:


> blueduck
> 
> 
> 
> IIRC about a kilo of memory yeilds around 3 grams of gold from the fingers, about 2 ounces give or take... if my math aint off.
> 
> 
> 
> No. You are wrong this is way off and I stand by what i say on this :roll:
Click to expand...


Blueduck

1.3# or 600g of memory fingers = 2 to 3 grams of gold

50 # of memory = approx 2000 g of fingers or ballpark 4 1/2 pounds of fingers. Yields 7-11 g of gold. Still a nice little button, shyknee :lol:


----------



## blueduck

Thanks for posting that figure.... and i was thinking that it was the fingers clipped from the memory clipped after it was weighed not 3 pounds of the clipped fingers

I apologize for being all mixed up.

William
Idaho


----------



## Palladium

Welcome back William.


----------



## shyknee

rfd298
YES I concur .I would say 12g a good high estimate possible 13g for 50# ram fingers 8)


----------



## chrisv

blueduck said:


> glorycloud said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well said RFD298. Did you add in the value of the gold fingers, cpu's, etc.
> to your minimum wage calculation? 135 pounds of cards should yield a nice
> size bag of gold fingers. With the fingers added in from the 50 pounds of memory you you probably yielded a decent gold button. 8)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IIRC about a kilo of memory yeilds around 3 grams of gold from the fingers, about 2 ounces give or take... if my math aint off.
> 
> William
> Idaho
Click to expand...



Is that a kilo of the the pins or the sd ram boards? If it the whole boards, I'm getting a bit excited as I've agreed to pay some $140 for 60kg of sdram


----------



## Barren Realms 007

chrisv said:


> blueduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> glorycloud said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well said RFD298. Did you add in the value of the gold fingers, cpu's, etc.
> to your minimum wage calculation? 135 pounds of cards should yield a nice
> size bag of gold fingers. With the fingers added in from the 50 pounds of memory you you probably yielded a decent gold button. 8)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IIRC about a kilo of memory yeilds around 3 grams of gold from the fingers, about 2 ounces give or take... if my math aint off.
> 
> William
> Idaho
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a kilo of the the pins or the sd ram boards? If it the whole boards, I'm getting a bit excited as I've agreed to pay some $140 for 60kg of sdram
Click to expand...


Looks like it is just the fingers off the ram.


----------



## chrisv

Barren Realms 007 said:


> chrisv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blueduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> glorycloud said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well said RFD298. Did you add in the value of the gold fingers, cpu's, etc.
> to your minimum wage calculation? 135 pounds of cards should yield a nice
> size bag of gold fingers. With the fingers added in from the 50 pounds of memory you you probably yielded a decent gold button. 8)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IIRC about a kilo of memory yeilds around 3 grams of gold from the fingers, about 2 ounces give or take... if my math aint off.
> 
> William
> Idaho
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a kilo of the the pins or the sd ram boards? If it the whole boards, I'm getting a bit excited as I've agreed to pay some $140 for 60kg of sdram
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks like it is just the fingers off the ram.
Click to expand...


I've not recoverred or shall I say, processed sd ram yet, how much in weight of pins would you get off of 60kg in whole sd ram? I know ive not given proper details asto what sdram, I've just been told that it a mix of everything.


----------



## Barren Realms 007

chrisv said:


> Barren Realms 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chrisv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blueduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> glorycloud said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well said RFD298. Did you add in the value of the gold fingers, cpu's, etc.
> to your minimum wage calculation? 135 pounds of cards should yield a nice
> size bag of gold fingers. With the fingers added in from the 50 pounds of memory you you probably yielded a decent gold button. 8)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IIRC about a kilo of memory yeilds around 3 grams of gold from the fingers, about 2 ounces give or take... if my math aint off.
> 
> William
> Idaho
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a kilo of the the pins or the sd ram boards? If it the whole boards, I'm getting a bit excited as I've agreed to pay some $140 for 60kg of sdram
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks like it is just the fingers off the ram.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've not recoverred or shall I say, processed sd ram yet, how much in weight of pins would you get off of 60kg in whole sd ram? I know ive not given proper details asto what sdram, I've just been told that it a mix of everything.
Click to expand...


Most of the gold is on the fingers of the ram, if the finger is not gold plated put it to the side to be processed later if you want. Your yield should be rounf 1-2g per pound of trimmed fingers. That is clean fingers that have been removed from the card.


----------



## Buzz

I cut my memory fingers close with tin snips.

Weighing before and after the cut, the weight of the fingers seems to average out around 7% of the total
weight.

60 Kgs should bring home around 4.2 Kgs of fingers.
4.2 Kgs will get you in the region of 12g of Gold.

Buzz


----------



## capt_dugout

just a word of caution ...be carefull of offering to remove for free i just cut myself out of some profit by offering to do for free what they were willing to pay for.


----------



## rusty

capt_dugout said:


> just a word of caution ...be carefull of offering to remove for free i just cut myself out of some profit by offering to do for free what they were willing to pay for.



Next time they need something removed who will they call, think of it as Public Relations. Hope you left a business card with your name and telephone number with them as a reminder.


----------



## Harold_V

rusty said:


> Next time they need something removed who will they call, think of it as Public Relations. Hope you left a business card with your name and telephone number with them as a reminder.


There's a lot to be said for that logic. 
I always made it a practice to consider shearing the lamb instead of skinning the lamb. 

Harold


----------



## glondor

I think you all need to check your math. Almost every post on this page has pounds and kilos and grams and ounces converted incorrectly. 3 pounds is not 600 grams. 3 grams is not 2 ounces. The conversion assumptions make all of the calculations here suspect. Just saying...


----------



## macfixer01

glondor said:


> I think you all need to check your math. Almost every post on this page has pounds and kilos and grams and ounces converted incorrectly. 3 pounds is not 600 grams. 3 grams is not 2 ounces. The conversion assumptions make all of the calculations here suspect. Just saying...




Hi Glondor,
Well you're right and wrong. There are a lot of wildly conflicting estimates quoted on the forum. Even the more generous estimates make it awful hard to reconcile memory prices I see on Ebay, which pretty consistently are around $15 per pound.

However regarding the errors in this thread that you reported - Someone up higher on the thread said 1.3 pounds or 600 Grams (which is about right), NOT 3 pounds or 600 Grams. I'm guessing the other comment you referred to was saying that if 1 kilo (of memory fingers?) yielded 2 to 3 Grams of gold, then the whole 50 pounds would yield 2 ounces of gold (if his math was correct...)?

I don't know, just trying to help.

macfixer01


----------



## Ssider

Noxx said:


> I would like to know if there is precious metals to recover in old hard drives of 1.2Gb. I know someone who have a box of them.
> Thanks



If the boards are still on the drives then, yes. Those boards go for a few bucks more per lb than hg pc board. Supposedly there is some PM in the drive itself.


----------



## goaldspektre

So 270# memory = 122.7 kg memory = 8.58 kg fingers = 25.7 grams gold ? Sounds off?


----------



## rasanders22

1 kilogram=~2.2 pounds 
1ounce=~28.34 grams
1 ounce=.0625 pounds
1 pound=16 ounces.


----------



## aflacglobal

When you deal in precious metals 31.1035 grams = 1 ounce troy and 12 troy ounces = 1 troy pound.


----------



## Harold_V

rasanders22 said:


> 1ounce=~28.34 grams
> 1 ounce=.0625 pounds
> 1 pound=16 ounces.


True for avoirdupois, but as Ralph mentioned, precious metals are not weighed in avoirdupois, but troy. I will be, forever, flummoxed by the endless discussion of weights in metric units where precious metals are concerned. 

Considering troy measurement, the ounce is larger (480 grains as opposed to 437.5 grains) and the pound is smaller (5,760 grains as opposed to 7,000 grains). 

31.10348 grams = 1 troy ounce. 
15.432 grains= 1 gram.
24 grains = 1 dwt. 
20 dwt = 1 troy ounce. 
480 grains= 1 troy ounce.
12 troy ounces = 1 troy pound.

Harold


----------



## macfixer01

Harold_V said:


> rasanders22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1ounce=~28.34 grams
> 1 ounce=.0625 pounds
> 1 pound=16 ounces.
> 
> 
> 
> True for avoirdupois, but as Ralph mentioned, precious metals are not weighed in avoirdupois, but troy. I will be, forever, flummoxed by the endless discussion of weights in metric units where precious metals are concerned.
> 
> Considering troy measurement, the ounce is larger (480 grains as opposed to 437.5 grains) and the pound is smaller (5,760 grains as opposed to 7,000 grains).
> 
> 31.10348 grams = 1 troy ounce.
> 15.432 grains= 1 gram.
> 24 grains = 1 dwt.
> 20 dwt = 1 troy ounce.
> 480 grains= 1 troy ounce.
> 12 troy ounces = 1 troy pound.
> 
> Harold
Click to expand...



I can't tell you how many Ebay sellers I've emailed because they freely mixed the two systems in their auction description to justify how much there item should be worth (inexplicably almost always to their own advantage). Then they almost universally either don't reply and don't correct it, or get belligerent and tell me to mind my own business. Gee that makes it awful hard to believe it was just a mistake? I cringe anyway when I see gold auctions with the weight quoted as a fraction of an ounce, but then they often don't even specify what kind of ounce? I avoid those like the plague.

macfixer01


----------



## Militoy

macfixer01 said:


> I can't tell you how many Ebay sellers I've emailed because they freely mixed the two systems in their auction description to justify how much there item should be worth (inexplicably almost always to their own advantage). macfixer01



I think you may have hit the nail on the head - the error in the use of measuring systems in unlikely to truly be "inexplicable". The same kind of attitude is displayed in the many auctions that offer "XYZ Gold Coin - 24K Gold hge".


----------



## shyknee

goaldspektre said:


> So 270# memory = 122.7 kg memory = 8.58 kg fingers = 25.7 grams gold ? Sounds off?


270 pounds of memory should give you 2 troy ounces of gold ( just for the fingers content alone ) 
my guess is the 270 lbs whole would sell well over 3000.00 us?

very nice :mrgreen:


----------



## rmi2416

In doing my reading and research and simply asking and being blunt with people I dealt with so far. I have learned price is only in the eye of the buyer. For example I so far only process gold fingers in AP and what not. So a pound of memory sticks is only worth what I can get from them, but say some one that has a ball mill and can process the entire PCB would put a much different price on it. To evaluate they actual worth you would have to go further down into the make up of the board. Determine how much PM is in the IC's and components. Find a way to get a medium of how man IC's and components would be on an average pound of assorted Memory. Then figure how much the PCB its self contains and the medium of PM per pound of assorted memory. And do the same with the fingers. By doing this you can grasp a very good bottom line of what you are willing to pay for what parts you actually can process. There is a learning curve intact, but on the forum you can find many documentations of what amount of PM's cam from what, and what price the scrap was bought at.

The kicker in doing this is if you have a limit on what you can process you can still get a good evaluation on the price and worth of what you could not process so you can find buyers for that. Bringing down you overall cost. 

Also the gold market changes very fast and often so once you get your mediums of PM and the price you pay and so forth date your transactions create a time then find the medium spot price of gold for your time line and now you have a average of PM returned for Priced paid at current market price. So if the market changes from that point you can document % of change and use that percentage to modify price willing to pay.

Hope this make sense to most, makes since to me
Regards,
Ross


----------



## capt_dugout

Harold_V said:


> rusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next time they need something removed who will they call, think of it as Public Relations. Hope you left a business card with your name and telephone number with them as a reminder.
> 
> 
> 
> There's a lot to be said for that logic.
> I always made it a practice to consider shearing the lamb instead of skinning the lamb.
> 
> Harold
Click to expand...


point taken lesson learned!!!!
I just had a supplier call to inquire as to prices needed for removal. I informed him that I have found a way to cut my cost in disposal of items I could not recycle cost effectively and offered my services for free. This resulted in 33 computers and 2 laundry baskets of components I would possibly not have recieved as well as an offer to pick up items in the future


----------



## Goldwasser

shyknee said:


> goaldspektre said:
> 
> 
> 
> So 270# memory = 122.7 kg memory = 8.58 kg fingers = 25.7 grams gold ? Sounds off?
> 
> 
> 
> 270 pounds of memory should give you 2 troy ounces of gold ( just for the fingers content alone )
> my guess is the 270 lbs whole would sell well over 3000.00 us?
> 
> very nice :mrgreen:
Click to expand...



For what its worth, 270 pounds of fingered memory will bring $4050.00 at todays rate of $15 per pound.


----------

